# PBC on ESPN: Danny Garcia vs Paulie Malinaggi & Danny Jacobs vs Sergio Mora RBR



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Stream it online here http://espn.go.com/watchespn/index

Also you can watch Travis Peterkin vs. Lenin Castillo at the link above at 8PM and ESPN3


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny should look good tonight.... Since the Pirog fight no one has made it to see the final bell. We'll see how it goes.

I wouldn't be surprised if Paulie pulls off the upset tonight... Danny has been a little weird as of late. It'd be interesting to see how he carries to 147 or if he'll become a different fighter at said weight like AB


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Danny should look good tonight.... Since the Pirog fight no one has made it to see the final bell. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Paulie pulls off the upset tonight... Danny has been a little weird as of late. It'd be interesting to see how he carries to 147 or if he'll become a different fighter at said weight like AB


idk, Sergio Mora makes everybody look bad. This will be a tough one imo


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Jacobs will look pretty bad tonight imo

I feel Paulie will start well in the first 4, the question is can he keep it up....we need lots of movement, he doesn't even need to spam the jab like normal....just move


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

What's the skinny on Peterkin vs. Castillo?

I never heard of either of these guys.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> idk, Sergio Mora makes everybody look bad. This will be a tough one imo


Sergio is a very awkward fighter.... What do you think about SM's chin?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mora TKO

Danny G by decision


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Sergio is a very awkward fighter.... What do you think about SM's chin?


Granite


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Just going by the first round:


Peterkin has excellent fundamentals & balance, but he's a little stiff.

Castillo is less balanced, but he's loose, with fast hands. 

I predict a Castillo win, based on absolutely nothing else.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Doc said:


> Granite


How do you see the fight playing out?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Doc said:


> *Mora TKO*
> 
> Danny G by decision


Avy bet?


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Let's do this.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Let's do this.


:bbb:bbb

How do you see it playing out tonight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Sergio is a very awkward fighter.... What do you think about SM's chin?


from what I've seen, it's pretty solid. He'll be hard to knock out combined with his awkwardness. But Jacobs can probably hurt anybody at 160


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> from what I've seen, it's pretty solid. He'll be hard to knock out combined with his awkwardness. But Jacobs can probably hurt anybody at 160


I never really watched Forrest-Mora... Was he ever buzzed by Vernon


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> idk, Sergio Mora makes everybody look bad. This will be a tough one imo


Hasn't it been a while since Mora himself looked good? He probably hasn't since he beat the once very overrated Proksa.
But yeah, very tough to look good against Mora, and Jacobs didn't look too good on the scales.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Hasn't it been a while since Mora himself looked good? He probably hasn't since he beat the once very overrated Proksa.
> But yeah, very tough to look good against Mora, and Jacobs didn't *look too good on the scales*.


What happen?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> What happen?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Them Bones said:


>


Yep, I saw that earlier. I didn't see anything abnormal though; nothing like how Geale looked at least


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Yep, I saw that earlier. I didn't see anything abnormal though; nothing like how Geale looked at least


No, not at all like Geale or anything, but he doesn't look good there imo.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

so is danny staying at 147 now?


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> :bbb:bbb
> 
> How do you see it playing out tonight


Hmmm u never know with the Snake Mora. I think it'll be close, decision for Jacobs. Maybe controversial. Dannys got slow feet and Malignaggis got Memo Heredia so I'm curious how Paulie will look. I still think Swifts catches him and puts him away, TKO inside 9.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I never really watched Forrest-Mora... Was he ever buzzed by Vernon


lol I never watched it either, but after Forest's surgery, his power wasn't the same. 


Them Bones said:


> Hasn't it been a while since Mora himself looked good? He probably hasn't since he beat the once very overrated Proksa.
> But yeah, very tough to look good against Mora, and Jacobs didn't look too good on the scales.


true. Mora seems like the type to look mediocre vs bad opponents, but give tough fights to good fighters though.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Rosie Perez a true fan


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

:rofl
Gawd i've missed Atlas!... the crazy bastard.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

nuclear said:


> so is danny staying at 147 now?


Yes. He's been at 140 for about 7-8 years.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Hmmm u never know with the Snake Mora. I think it'll be close, decision for Jacobs. Maybe controversial. Dannys got slow feet and Malignaggis got Memo Heredia so I'm curious how Paulie will look. I still think Swifts catches him and puts him away, TKO inside 9.


I've been a fan of Mora since The Contender, but Jacobs is my guy... I got Danny TKO around 5 or 6...

Might be a sign of things to come if Garcia can stop PM at this new weight


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

ESPN seems to have much better production NBC


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I've been a fan of Mora since The Contender, but Jacobs is my guy... I got Danny TKO around 5 or 6...
> 
> Might be a sign of things to come if Garcia can stop PM at this new weight


I dont really care for Jacobs, likeable guy but hes alright. Tough spot for Danny since Paulie already got destroyed by Porter. Still can't believe how terrible Paulie looked.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

damn already!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, I wasn't expecting that. Oh shit!!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oh my GODDD


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol a couple amateurs in there tonight, leaving those chins wide open... makes for an exciting fight tho!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 DJ (Both traded KDs)


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mora is very featherfisted. That was crazy.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow, Jacobs went in for the kill too quick


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nice catch and shoot by Jacobs. Same trainer as Curtis Stevens


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

The first round ended up being more eventful than most people expected this whole fight to be.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Wow, Jacobs went in for the kill too quick


Need to keep their damn hands up.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny was visibly hurt... Wow


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Need to keep their damn hands up.


Lol has Mora been working with Heredia


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 DJ (Both traded KDs)


Is this supposed to be considered a 9-9 or a 9-8?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah, Mora has really dodgy knees, he's fucked.

EDIT: It's his ankle apparently. Mora says it's broken.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oh damn TKO2 to Danny Jacobs!!!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bad leg or not, Mora was about to get KTFO


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Is this supposed to be considered a 9-9 or a 9-8?


lol no idea. I just let the knockdowns cancel each other out. I guess it could be 9-8 since I still think all things being equal, Jacobs won the round


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

He hurt his leg on the way down from getting folded

Jacobs power is real


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

That sucks


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Booooo


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

After that 1st rd....so anti-climatic.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Despite the injury, I think that was still a good win for Jacobs. Mora hurt himself after getting dropped by a punch. 

Jacobs vs Quillin will have so much nervous energy in it. Somebody is getting dropped


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

He didn't even take a punch, he was ducking and somehow twisted his foot or something.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Is this supposed to be considered a 9-9 or a 9-8?


No, i think 9-9's & 9-8's are only when there are deductions, otherwise it's always 10 must.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Shouldn't this be a N/C?

Mora had to quit due to an injury that was not caused by Jacobs.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I got Danny TKO around 5 or 6...


Somethin told me to go earlier....

Mora needs to STFU about his ankle. His ankle popped because his chin got popped... The ankle gave him an excuse... Had he gotten up, Jacobs would've put him out cold


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jacobs is 10-0(10KOs) since losing to Pirog.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He didn't even take a punch, he was ducking and somehow twisted his foot or something.


Nevermind, other angle shows the shot.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Shouldn't this be a N/C?
> 
> Mora had to quit due to an injury that was not caused by Jacobs.


Hell no... He went down in a weird position because Jacobs clobbered him


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Mora was getting folded by Abie Han in his last fight, this isn't a good win and the Latin Snake has def been showing his age recently


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> No, i think 9-9's & 9-8's are only when there are deductions, otherwise it's always 10 must.


Got it, thanks!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Somethin told me to go earlier....
> 
> Mora needs to STFU about his ankle. His ankle popped because his chin got popped... The ankle gave him an excuse... Had he gotten up, Jacobs would've put him out cold


Let us know if you ever stumble into a clue.

Dude .....


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jacobs showed reminiscence of Kirkland... Scared the shit out me:rofl


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Jacobs showed reminiscence of Kirkland... Scared the shit out me:rofl


If Mora dropped that ass Lemieux would've knocked his weird shape head clean off.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol no idea. I just let the knockdowns cancel each other out. I guess it could be 9-8 since I still think all things being equal, Jacobs won the round


10 point must, KDs cancel each other out 10-9 Danny on my card. Obviously this doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Embarassing performance from Mora. Haymon matchmaking is seriously hit or miss. Reminded me of how disappointed I was with John Molina vs Broner. I swear I ain't watching that guy fight again.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jacobs has a weak jaw, confirmed now, but he has power and I give him full credit for breaking Mora down and pushing the pace and creating that contact that caused the ankle injury.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Let us know if you ever stumble into a clue.
> 
> Dude .....


Cable, look at the replay... Jacobs folded him like a piece of paper... That's what happens when your legs go from a punch... You land awkwardly.

Do you think Mora slipped?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Somethin told me to go earlier....
> 
> Mora needs to STFU about his ankle. His ankle popped because his chin got popped... The ankle gave him an excuse... Had he gotten up, Jacobs would've put him out cold


He got injured in a dangerous sport, it happens. No need to tell him to STFU. I know you called Jacobs the #2 MW earlier today and couldn't wait to see him have a top performance but there's no need to blame old Mora for the anti-climatic fight today.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Kirkland has a weak jaw, confirmed now, but he has power and I give him full credit for breaking Mora down and pushing the pace and creating that contact that caused the ankle injury.


Kirkland? Lol


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Trail said:


> 10 point must, KDs cancel each other out 10-9 Danny on my card. Obviously this doesn't matter anymore.


Correct. The Rd was so close tho that 10-10 even would be acceptable.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Embarassing performance from Mora. Haymon matchmaking is seriously hit or miss. Reminded me of how disappointed I was with John Molina vs Broner. I swear I ain't watching that guy fight again.


Haymon Dksam (don't know shit about matchmaking)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Man I wish White Chocolate never got injured.
He would have taken care of GGG and be ruling the division right now.

Pirog is the best what if story of the last 10 years.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> If Mora dropped that ass Lemieux would've knocked his weird shape head clean off.


Well, Jacobs got a bit excited and ran into something while going in for the kill. But yes, you're right, had that been from a bigger puncher, it would've been ugly because Jacobs was very hurt.

That said, Jacobs power is real and the same can be said for GGG, Lemieux, Quillin, etc. If he catches you, it's curtains


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That Jacobs chin is a concern, but he can fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

nuclear said:


>


Got deam what a G.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Kirkland? Lol


thanks for letting me know. LOL
====

No one thought that first fight would end in 2. LOL
I don't think Paulie vs Danny goes the distance.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Brownies said:


> He got injured in a dangerous sport, it happens. No need to tell him to STFU. I know you called Jacobs the #2 MW earlier today and couldn't wait to see him have a top performance but there's no need to blame old Mora for the anti-climatic fight today.


Of course Mora is to blame. Prime time television and he can't stay on his feet for 2 fuckin rds, probably got paid 600K+ for a garbage performance. Shit after this event I'm off to see some excitement on the UFC card.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Haymon Dksam (don't know shit about matchmaking)


Man I just want some excitement. That's all.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Well, Jacobs got a bit excited and ran into something while going in for the kill. But yes, you're right, had that been from a bigger puncher, it would've been ugly because Jacobs was very hurt.
> 
> That said, Jacobs power is real and the same can be said for GGG, Lemieux, Quillin, etc. If he catches you, it's curtains


Jacobs hit Mora as clean as possible yet he still got up and survived, Jacobs has pop sure but its not one hitta quitta power.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Correct. The Rd was so close tho that 10-10 even would be acceptable.


This is very true.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Jacobs hit Mora as clean as possible yet he still got up and survived, Jacobs has pop sure but its not one hitta quitta power.


He got up landed a hail mary shot, Jacobs got up and started to bang him.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Jacobs hit Mora as clean as possible yet he still got up and survived, Jacobs has pop sure but its not one hitta quitta power.


Bullsh

I'm telling you man, had Mora gotten up and continued after that 2nd KD, he was going to sleep, face first.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Trail said:


> 10 point must, KDs cancel each other out 10-9 Danny on my card. Obviously this doesn't matter anymore.


oh ok. I was using Martinez vs Williams I as a reference and made it 10-9, but wasn't entirely sure on the rule


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Jacobs has a weak jaw, confirmed now, but he has power and I give him full credit for breaking Mora down and pushing the pace and creating that contact that caused the ankle injury.


yeah you did a good job calling that fight. I thought Mora would make him look bad, but you mentioned that it really depends on ho Jacobs approached the fight. If he applied pressure, he'd get the KO and he did


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

THey should have had a better short notice match than this.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

http://thaboxingvoice.com/mora-injures-right-knee-fight-still-on-for-saturday/48445?var=no

Mora's legs have been giving out for a while


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn this is a good card (after the fact)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Colon is a knockout waiting to happen.
defense way too lax and he will get exploited when he steps up in comp.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Man I just want some excitement. That's all.


If you're looking for excitement you might wanna limit your pbc consumption.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Oh my GODDD


Lol when I saw your quote, first thing I thought of was the late great Manny Steward


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn nice timing with that right hand, from Colon.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Colon has some power.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Lol when I saw your quote, first thing I thought of was the late great Manny Steward


that's who I thought of when I typed it :yep. Same scenario too


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thurman has taken too many hits to the head.
My boy repeating questions like he is the one who thought of it and refering to himself in the 3rd person.

He needs some new spirit crystals.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that's who I thought of when I typed it :yep. *Same scenario too*


Too true


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

At first, I thought the Paulie M and Garcia fight was a joke. But the more I think about it, I think Paulie can pull it off... Garcia is very susceptible to the jab and if PM gets comfortable, it could spell trouble for Garcia


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie can't pull off this fight.
To be honest at his best he never would be able to do it.
He just isn't and never has been on the level to compete with the level that Danny G is on, IMHO.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

What are the two girls working for ESPN called?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Paulie can't pull off this fight.
> To be honest at his best he never would be able to do it.
> He just isn't and never has been on the level to compete with the level that Danny G is on, IMHO.


The Paulie that gave Broner a tough fight would have a chance, not sure we'll get that Paulie though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> The Paulie that gave Broner a tough fight would have a chance, not sure we'll get that Paulie though.


Paulie still lost that fight though and clearly, IMHO.
Paulie's level at best is Lovemore Ndou and Herman Ndoujou (wtf). He did beat a blown up Juan Diaz though, so he has that but he is out gunned at 147, too slow, his only asset (his chin) is cracked and he is shop worn.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Trail said:


> What are the two girls working for ESPN called?


One of them, the one that did the sitdown interview with Garcia and Paulie is Rosie Perez.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> One of them, the one that did the sitdown interview with Garcia and Paulie is Rosie Perez.


Marysol Castro the other. Just googled. Thanks!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Danny should be able to get the ko/stoppage


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Danny should be able to get the ko/stoppage


He needs it, he's looked very ordinary since the Mattysse win.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

damn I wanna root for my boy Paulie, but boxing needs Garcia to win and he my Philly dog


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> If you're looking for excitement you might wanna limit your pbc consumption.


Lol its a strange year of boxing. Year of the hype. Hopefully Cotto Canelo delivers.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Paulie coming in to Biggie/Victory.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Paulie on points.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dany didn't learn from that LAST ridiculous mask?


Danny Swish strikes again. What a clown.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He needs it, he's looked very ordinary since the Mattysse win.


True thoughts.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Come on MEMO!!! I mean Paulie.....


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That mask was stupid.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice live crowd. I like it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie isn't going to make it past 5.
Eating way too many right hands.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny won the first


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 DG 

Danny looks good physically at 147. He's got more bounce and bends his legs more


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie got hurt at the bell by the left.
Made his legs go stiff for a bit.
The end is near.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

U guys crying about the mask got some serious issues...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Danny starting to land the left now.

SMH


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Paulie looks like shit. But he should be starting slow. Danny is too strong early. Peterson game plan is the way to go


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Paulie looking like shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 DG
10-9 DG (close though)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't know what Teddy and Joe are seeing.
Paulie isn't doing much of anything.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

2-0 Garcia with my mental tally, but I'm not really scoring.

Malignaggi just moving.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Garcia is landing thudding shots


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Paulie dipping to low. Needs to be careful he don't get hit behind the ear.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fight is over.
Garcia banging the body at will and getting inside and Paulie's face is getting ripped to shreds.
Matter of time now.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Garcia is missing most of his punches


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-0 DSG

I hope Memo invented an undetectable PED that is mixed in with water that they can give to Paulie in-between rounds because his other shit aint working.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 DG
10-9 DG 
10-9 DG 

Danny landing cleaner and harder while Paulie isn't landing that frequently


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Why did Quillin turn into an 80 year old man? Lmao


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Quillin vs Jacobs is a good fight.
I think Jacobs will KO him late if he doesn't get caught early.

Winner should fight GGG vs Lemeiux


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

This fight sucks

Paulies old and can't move anymore

Broner would beat Danny


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Malignaggi just doesn't have it anymore. He's not as fast or active as he was in his pomp 6/7 years ago.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Danny's power isn't the same at 147 as it was at 140.
That much seems apparent.
Should be in some interesting fights at 147.
Still flat footed though and not what his father claimed we would see..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 DG 
10-9 DG 
10-9 DG 
10-9 DG 

Same old story


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

I think broner looked better against Paulie than dsg


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

37-37


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Guys chill. Paulie is fighting smart. Danny is too dangerous early.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> 37-37


Lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Danny's power isn't the same at 147 as it was at 140.
> That much seems apparent.
> Should be in some interesting fights at 147.
> Still flat footed though and not what his father claimed we would see..


he looks a little lighter on his feet which to them probably is a big difference. We'd have to see more of him though


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Danny missing a lot. He's gonna tire out from that. Smart boxing from paulie. Nice upper body movement. Still doesn't have Dannys respect tho. Neither guy landing much clean past couple rds...


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

God forbid Paulie breaks his left hand, that's all he throws


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny has been missing a lot


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Garcia very overhyped. not a bad fighter but overhyped. Most top guys at 147 probably beat him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 dg 
10-9 dg 
10-9 dg 
10-9 dg 
10-9 dg


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> he looks a little lighter on his feet which to them probably is a big difference. We'd have to see more of him though


I'm guessing he looks lighter mainly due to his opposition.
His last few fights he has had higher quality opposition, minus salka.
He can just walk through Paulie with no problem no need to hesitate, nothing.
Just my opinion though.

Paulie surprised me, survived past 5.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

curious how the judges are scoring PM's jabs


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Garcia looks so slow out there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 dg 
10-9 dg 
10-9 dg 
10-9 dg 
10-9 dg
10-9 dg

Paulie has already lost


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

The Brooklyn prostitute needs to retire.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie's corner needs to throw in teh towel and call it a fight and a career.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm leaving after this round. Have to get ready for a party


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

So is DSG taking it easy or is he really this mediocre?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm leaving after this round. Have to get ready for a party


Good job with the thread man.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> So is DSG taking it easy or is he really this mediocre?


The writing was on the wall after the Matthysse fight. I didn't think either fighter was a monster after watching that fight. Neither guy looked like they'd rule the division. I do have to say that Matthysse looked like he's on the up-slope while Garcia, on the down.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Throw some fucking punches guys. I think Paulie just had his best rd. He definitely won it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DSG 70-63


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Garcia needs to move his hands on the inside more.
I don't know why he seems afraid to trade on the inside.
He also seems to have problems creating space on the inside.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Garcia has completely stagnated as a fighter, he never adds anything new to his game


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Danny is gonna be soundly beaten by the top WW's. He just not that guy. He's been in some tough fights, and I just think he's a fighter with a very short prime.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie taking one of those beatings that hurt you the worst.
Just taking sustained shots that aren't knocking him out or stunning him clearly but keeps eating them.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Danny is gonna be soundly beaten by the top WW's. He just not that guy. He's been in some tough fights, and I just think he's a fighter with a very short prime.


Needs a new trainer.
I think if he got with a pressure trainer like a Ann Wolf or Ronnie Shields he would be better for it.
Robert Garcia would be a good one too.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Paulie taking one of those beatings that hurt you the worst.
> Just taking sustained shots that aren't knocking him out or stunning him clearly but keeps eating them.


His body has taken a vicious beating.


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

Might be time to drop the "swift" nickname


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Danny needs to stop calling himself "Swift".


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Danny Molasses Garcia
Danny "hands of brass" Garcia
Danny "stone feet" Garcia


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Finally some urgency from Danny. U guys who think Garcia is overrated better be overrating the rest of the welter weight division. U guys musta forgot Danny has a chin. If he lands clean on Porter or Thurman, they're gonna taste the canvas. Brook probably tougher than anybody at ww.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Needs a new trainer.
> I think if he got with a pressure trainer like a Ann Wolf or Ronnie Shields he would be better for it.
> Robert Garcia would be a good one too.


RG for sure, Danny has the power and the chin to excel with Robert.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Finally some urgency from Danny. U guys who think Garcia is overrated better be overrating the rest of the welter weight division. U guys musta forgot Danny has a chin. If he lands clean on Porter or Thurman, they're gonna taste the canvas. Brook probably tougher than anybody at ww.


Danny outboxed and occasionally stunned by Herrera.
Zab hurt Danny badly late.
Lamont hurt Danny and was bullying him and tearing his ass up.

I question Danny's ability to take shots from the upper level 147 guys.
I think he would be interesting in a fight with Deigo Chaves.


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

Paulie's left side of his body looks a mess


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Danny "Suzuki Swift" Garcia. He has one in his backyard. LOL.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie needs to retire, just a shot to shit fighter.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, Paulie needs to hang em up


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Lol pbc stoppage


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Even with the stoppage I'm still underwhelmed by Garcia, he's gonna have a very tough time at 147.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kush said:


> Lol pbc stoppage


Lol, Haymon stoppage.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kush said:


> Lol pbc stoppage


Yep.

Let's manufacture as many TKO's as possible. Great for the non-fans.

Garcia looked like ass tonight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Finally some urgency from Danny. U guys who think Garcia is overrated better be overrating the rest of the welter weight division. U guys musta forgot Danny has a chin. If he lands clean on Porter or Thurman, they're gonna taste the canvas. Brook probably tougher than anybody at ww.


Yawn!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Teddy not saying a thing.


Man, has Haymon ever neutered HIM. I never thought I'd see it.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yea, I didn't necessarily agree with the stoppage, but it's not like PM would've rallied a KO or anything...

That said, PM has a career in commentating


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Danny outboxed and occasionally stunned by Herrera.
> Zab hurt Danny badly late.
> Lamont hurt Danny and was bullying him and tearing his ass up.
> 
> ...


And he has yet to go down. U ain't gonna tell me, Porter or Thurman got a better chin. Danny just keeps his head too straight, but he is SOLID. Dannys got the kinda power to where these guys need to be extremely cautious. He may be slow and can't throw straight shots but if he lands, it's bad news.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good stoppage. Paulie was taking too much sustained punishment. It was a mercy stoppage.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Hmmm u never know with the Snake Mora. I think it'll be close, decision for Jacobs. Maybe controversial. Dannys got slow feet and Malignaggis got Memo Heredia so I'm curious how Paulie will look. I still think Swifts catches him and puts him away,* TKO inside 9*.


 @genaro g with the perfect call


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Haymon blueprint in full effect.

Lord, I'm starting to lose interest in this sport.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Good stoppage. Paulie was taking too much sustained punishment. It was a mercy stoppage.


Please send me some of that stuff you're smokin.'


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> And he has yet to go down. U ain't gonna tell me, Porter or Thurman got a better chin. Danny just keeps his head too straight, but he is SOLID. Dannys got the kinda power to where these guys need to be extremely cautious. He may be slow and can't throw straight shots but if he lands, it's bad news.


Maybe at 140 lbs., but I'm not seeing that power at 147 lbs.

He won't go far at 147 lbs., and I really think Alexander would beat him badly.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

genaro g said:


> And he has yet to go down. U ain't gonna tell me, Porter or Thurman got a better chin. Danny just keeps his head too straight, but he is SOLID. Dannys got the kinda power to where these guys need to be extremely cautious. He may be slow and can't throw straight shots but if he lands, it's bad news.


Danny hasn't shown much power at WW. Peterson seemed stronger than his in their fight, and Lamont is not even a strong puncher.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> @genaro g with the perfect call


Not how I thought it would end but Danny started to up the pace the last couple rds. Very effective body work from Danny. Decent performance but Danny can be outboxed. Nothing new there.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

its exciting to see PBC get boxing on primetime/espn...but man their events suck. Hope Mares vs. LSC lives up to the hype


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Teddy not saying a thing.
> 
> Man, has Haymon ever neutered HIM. I never thought I'd see it.


Have you ever seen Paulie stopped on his feet before? He's thrown a massive tantrum both times iirc. He didn't even complain this time, he just accepted it.

It looked way early to me too, but if the biggest whiner in the sport doesn't complain about, neither will i, i guess.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Paulie's mouth is better than his fist. Good fighter in his prime but meh. Wow 3-7 versus champs. Nevermind. Dude was/is mediocre.

I agree that DSG has stagnated.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Paulie is a very good speaker


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Bit late to the party. Despite the stoppage, Danny looked a bit underwhelming. 147 guys are bigger and tougher, making Danny's power less effective. Which, in turn, may unfortunately make him only an okay fighter at the moment. His attributes won't be as spectacular as they were at 140.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Have you ever seen Paulie stopped on his feet before? He's thrown a massive tantrum both times iirc. He didn't even complain this time, he just accepted it.
> 
> It looked way early to me too, but if the biggest whiner in the sport doesn't complain about, neither will i, i guess.


No tantrum against Khan. I thought it was weird too, but like you say, if he didn't complain, I'm not sure there's much getting worked up over.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Danny hasn't shown much power at WW. Peterson seemed stronger than his in their fight, and Lamont is not even a strong puncher.


Danny just isn't accurate. He's got guys running away, scared of that power. Lamont would have been stopped had he engaged early. Smart fighting from Lamont, can't knock that fight. Danny can be outboxed, but I seriously doubt someone like Porter or Thurman can do that. I could see Brook taming him, but Porter and Thurman just have too many flaws.

EDIT: And to say Lamont isn't a strong puncher is 100% false. He's hurt everyone he's fought, from Bradley to Ortiz, Holt, Khan. Where the fuck have u been?


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Paulie will not get the fight against Pacquiao now.
What a disappointment, terrible performance. How Zab losing to this guy?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Bit late to the party. Despite the stoppage, Danny looked a bit underwhelming. 147 guys are bigger and tougher, making Danny's power less effective. Which, in turn, may unfortunately make him only an okay fighter at the moment. His attributes won't be as spectacular as they were at 140.


He looked extremely average IMO. Still flat footed, not much creativity setting up his shots, wide punches. I thought he was edging most of the rounds but Paulie put forth so little and yet Danny was almost out of ideas.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Please send me some of that stuff you're smokin.'


Paulie couldn't win. I didn't want him to get hurt.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No tantrum against Khan. I thought it was weird too, but like you say, if he didn't complain, I'm not sure there's much getting worked up over.


Didn't he complain after getting stopped against Khan? Just Ricky then i guess, my bad.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Super Kalleb said:


> Paulie will not get the fight against Pacquiao now.
> What a disappointment, terrible performance. How Zab losing to this guy?


What the hell are u talking about lol.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Angel was saying Danny was a much better fighter in that division, about 4 pounds, but I did not see anything else.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

If Manny fight Danny and beat him, Paulie will commit suicide. lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> The Haymon blueprint in full effect.
> 
> Lord, I'm starting to lose interest in this sport.


did you care whe Chavez got an "Arum" stoppage vs Manfredo? Or Canelo got an "Oscar" stoppage vs Angulo?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> did you care whe Chavez got an "Arum" stoppage vs Manfredo? Or Canelo got an "Oscar" stoppage vs Angulo?


Bball I know you love Haymon but come on bud.

CinnaG hit Alfredo with everything but the kitchen sink...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Update from Sergio Mora...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627676161548644353

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627674969124794369

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627672702036365312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627672377334321152


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Bball I know you love Haymon but come on bud.
> 
> CinnaG hit Alfredo with everything but the kitchen sink...


honestly I didn't think that stoppage was that bad. Weeks could have picked a better moment to jump in, but it needed to be stopped. The fight that pisses me off the most from GBP was Mares vs Moreno. Moreno got all kinds of unfair treatment


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Have you ever seen Paulie stopped on his feet before? He's thrown a massive tantrum both times iirc.* He didn't even complain this time, he just accepted it.*
> 
> It looked way early to me too, but if the biggest whiner in the sport doesn't complain about, neither will i, i guess.


That's because it was in the script. Do you seriously think Haymon would leave this to chance? Paulie knew going in that there would likely be a stoppage. I'm sure he got paid very well to keep his mouth shut this time.

Haymon's blueprint calls for lots & lots of KO's, whether real or bullshit, because that's what attracts casuals. Plus, if they are going to continue to pretend that Swifty is some kind of superstar, they need to raise his KO percentage. There was no way this fight was going to the cards.

All hail Danny "Gift" Garcia.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Danny Garcia is another fighter Paulie lost to that he will now suck off for the rest of his life.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Update from Sergio Mora...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627676161548644353
> ...


Mora just needs to stop...

If you get clocked with an overhand right and collapse to the ground like you put a gun in your mouth and pulled the trigger; you can't claim ankle injury even if you injured your ankle because it was a punch that caused the injury.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

oh damn, Danny Garcia is the top trend on Facebook


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DSG!!!. Anyways, time to leave


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny did as well as I expected....hard to hit paulie with a combination, and Danny hardly throws them sooo....

Anyway, there is no point in even listening to the PBC post fight interview because it will always end with "I'll ask Haymon"

Probs to Paulie for making it out of the sport safely


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> oh damn, Danny Garcia is the top trend on Facebook


time for him to fight kids like Kell, Keith, Porter, etc


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> That's because it was in the script. Do you seriously think Haymon would leave this to chance? Paulie knew going in that there would likely be a stoppage. I'm sure he got paid very well to keep his mouth shut this time.
> 
> Haymon's blueprint calls for lots & lots of KO's, whether real or bullshit, because that's what attracts casuals. Plus, if they are going to continue to pretend that Swifty is some kind of superstar, they need to raise his KO percentage. There was no way this fight was going to the cards.
> 
> All hail Danny "Gift" Garcia.


Ahh.. so Paulie was in on it? :blood


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> DSG!!!. Anyways, time to leave


Danny bringing back Ecko? :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Ahh.. so Paulie was in on it? :blood


Of course he was.

Are you new to boxing, or just incredibly naive?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Of course he was.
> 
> Are you new to boxing, or just incredibly naive?


Most would still believe it's a stretch, and not out of naivete. Not every little odd thing is based in blatant corruption.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Most would still believe it's a stretch, and not out of naivete. Not every little odd thing is based in blatant corruption.


While Paulie was a pretty safe bet to lose I doubt he gave the fight. Dude is done, Haymon sucks at matchmaking.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Of course he was.
> 
> Are you new to boxing, or just incredibly naive?


I believe boxing to be one of the dirtiest, if not THE dirtiest sports in the world. I don't even question whether the sport is corrupt or not, i damn well know it is.

But i don't automatically consider something to be corruption if a mistake is made by an official or other person with power/authority... especially when there are, what i consider to be much more likely explanations or scenarios.

We are probably in the same boat when it comes to our views on the state of the sport, especially the fairness part. But you just take it to a completely different level with the conspiracy theories... which is totally fine of course, but if i fail to see any kind of logic/realism in an accusation, then of course i'll look for a different explanation.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627711121462571008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627719771476393984


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I feel for Mora but if the injury is caused by a fall from a punch, as opposed to an accidental foul, then it's an injury caused by the opponent. It wasn't some freak accident, he got punched and fell weird and couldn't continue. TKO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I believe boxing to be one of the dirtiest, if not THE dirtiest sports in the world. I don't even question whether the sport is corrupt or not, i damn well know it is.
> 
> But i don't automatically consider something to be corruption if a mistake is made by an official or other person with power/authority... especially when there are, what i consider to be much more likely explanations or scenarios.
> 
> We are probably in the same boat when it comes to our views on the state of the sport, especially the fairness part. But you just take it to a completely different level with the conspiracy theories... which is totally fine of course, but if i fail to see any kind of logic/realism in an accusation, then of course i'll look for a different explanation.


Man don't worry. This motherfucker @Cableaddict thinks everything that happens in boxing is a conspiracy. This bastard sits in his bathroom with aluminum hats on while whacking off to techno.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I feel for Mora but if the injury is caused by a fall from a punch, as opposed to an accidental foul, then it's an injury caused by the opponent. It wasn't some freak accident, he got punched and fell weird and couldn't continue. TKO.


It was actually Jacobs who caused it.. Watch the replay.. It's all good until Jacobs pushes him over.. You see mora trying to push himself up with the foot and then Jacobs pushes him over which makes the ankle twist.. Wasn't intentional but with replay you can see exactly when it happens.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> It was actually Jacobs who caused it.. Watch the replay.. It's all good until Jacobs pushes him over.. You see mora trying to push himself up with the foot and then Jacobs pushes him over which makes the ankle twist.. Wasn't intentional but with replay you can see exactly when it happens.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I saw the replays and thought it was clearly the punch that made him fall on his leg but I'll check again. I know Jacobs kind of leaned on him after but by then the leg had already bent.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I saw the replays and thought it was clearly the punch that made him fall on his leg but I'll check again. I know Jacobs kind of leaned on him after but by then the leg had already bent.


It was an ankle issue not leg which the commentators thought as well... Mora even says it's his ankle.. So that happened when Jacobs leaned on him and pushed him over.. The ankle twists..

Was shaping up to be good.. Bummer

I was more excited for that fight then the wack main event.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks like Teddy was right when he kept mentioning that Paulie was wrestling in his mind whether to give in or not, as there's an interview on "the scene" that confirms this.

Edit: Didn't realize this was from the post-fight interview on ESPN, which I just watched.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> I think broner looked better against Paulie than dsg


How

Paulie actually won 4 rounds vs broner


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Doc said:


> It was an ankle issue not leg which the commentators thought as well... *Mora even says it's his ankle.. So that happened when Jacobs leaned on him and pushed him over.. The ankle twists.. *
> 
> Was shaping up to be good.. Bummer
> 
> ...


at 0:14 mark






It was clearly a punch


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

hilarious how Jacobs quickly said "NO!" to a rematch... Sure there are more attractive fights out there, and it seems like Jacobs vs Quillin is a sure thing, but I think Jacobs kind of owes Mora a rematch based off of how the fight ended. Jacobs pretty much pushed Mora over awkwardly and may or may not have landed a clean shot in that sequence, but Mora to me clearly hurt his leg as he was getting pushed down by Jacobs.

I'd like to see Jacobs step up now and fight Quillin next. Will tell us a lot about both fighters.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> at 0:14 mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no way you can look at that and say it was clearly from a punch or a lost of balance. Except for the ankle, Mora looked perfectly fine a couple of minutes after that.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Brownies said:


> There's no way you can look at that and say it was clearly from a punch or a lost of balance. Except for the ankle, Mora looked perfectly fine a couple of minutes after that.


it was ruled a knock down.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

quincy k said:


> it was ruled a knock down.


I don't have too much problem with ruling it a KD, I have a problem with people saying that Mora was done anyway. It kinda looked like a lot of times Marquez was put on his ass. One of the guy keep throwing while the other is evading the punches and gets a bit off balance, then it only takes a small punch to get the guy down. These KD usually don't have much impact on the fighter, when they don't brake their ankle. I think Mora would've been able to continue without being in trouble if he didn't get injured, but that's my personal opinion. I don't think it looked like Vitali vs Solis, where Solis clearly went down from the punch.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Brownies said:


> I don't have too much problem with ruling it a KD, I have a problem with people saying that Mora was done anyway. It kinda looked like a lot of times Marquez was put on his ass. One of the guy keep throwing while the other is evading the punches and gets a bit off balance, then it only takes a small punch to get the guy down. These KD usually don't have much impact on the fighter, when they don't brake their ankle. I think Mora would've been able to continue without being in trouble if he didn't get injured, but that's my personal opinion. I don't think it looked like Vitali vs Solis, where Solis clearly went down from the punch.


i agree that mora couldve continued and maybe even finished the fight as he has never been stopped before

but sergio and dibella have no argument for saying that it should be a n/d or that he did not deserve the loss as the injury came by way of the kd.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The curse of the Sergio Glass Knee.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hissssssssssssssss


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Unified Rules Of Boxing:


"11. If a boxer sustains an injury *from a fair blow *and the injury is severe enough to terminate the bout, the injured boxer shall lose by TKO."

- But this injury was NOT caused by a blow, so this does not apply. It doesn't matter if Jacobs landed or not, the blow did not cause the injury.



"12B. If an accidental foul causes an injury severe enough for the referee to stop the bout immediately, the bout will result in a NO DECISION if stopped before four (4) completed rounds. Four (4) rounds are complete when the bell rings signifying the end of the fourth round."

- The rules make no mention of an accident not caused by ANY foul, but if an accidental foul-injury results in a no decision, then surely a completely accidental one does also. There is no other reasonable conclusion.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

There are only 2 reason for them to illegally give Jacobs the win:

1: Obviously, he's the house fighter and they have marketing plans for him. (And Uncle Al just LOVES to see those TKO's on a fighter's record.)

2: With a N/C, all betting money is returned. Most likely, the betting organizations make money no matter what the outcome, so there would be extreme pressure form them to not issue a N/C.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> The Unified Rules Of Boxing:
> 
> 
> "11. If a boxer sustains an injury *from a fair blow *and the injury is severe enough to terminate the bout, the injured boxer shall lose by TKO."
> ...


lou dibella was the promoter and sergio mora is a lou dibella fighter.

also, if sergio mora was not knocked down by a punch then he wouldve never injured his knee

once rosato started his count mora had very little argument for a no decision


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Danny needs to stop calling himself "Swift".


He should go by Danny "SOH" Garcia. For those who didnt cant that SOH stands for Son of Herrera.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> honestly I didn't think that stoppage was that bad. Weeks could have picked a better moment to jump in, but it needed to be stopped. The fight that pisses me off the most from GBP was Mares vs Moreno. Moreno got all kinds of unfair treatment


How so? I seem to remember Mares just bull rushing Moreno and Moreno taking too long to adapt to the pressure to actually win.

I picked Moreno to win that one by the way. And what the hell happened to him? He has that style that makes me wet...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> How so? I seem to remember Mares just bull rushing Moreno and Moreno taking too long to adapt to the pressure to actually win.
> 
> I picked Moreno to win that one by the way. And what the hell happened to him? He has that style that makes me wet...


Mares was lowblowing and fouling, but the only person to get a point deducted was Moreno. Then they ruled a BS knockdown on him. Plus the scorecards were too wide imo. Mares impressed me and won though, but I thought there were shady things going on


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Mares was lowblowing and fouling, but the only person to get a point deducted was Moreno. Then they ruled a BS knockdown on him. Plus the scorecards were too wide imo. Mares impressed me and won though, but I thought there were shady things going on


I have been meaning to watch that one againt. I recorded it because it was such a good fight. Mares as usual fought balls to the wall and he punished Morenos body. Moreno found an answer at the end but it was too late barring a ko which if i remember right he hurt Mares pretty good at the end.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> oh damn, Danny Garcia is the top trend on Facebook


You mentioned a boxer trending before, but when I checked it wasn't. Same here last night. So I looked into it, and it turns out the trending is purely related to you, the pages you like and you follow. Which makes sense now why it wasn't trending for me. You must follow a lot more boxing related pages/people than me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> I have been meaning to watch that one againt. I recorded it because it was such a good fight. Mares as usual fought balls to the wall and he punished Morenos body. Moreno found an answer at the end but it was too late barring a ko which if i remember right he hurt Mares pretty good at the end.


yeah shoot, I need to watch it again also



2manyusernames said:


> You mentioned a boxer trending before, but when I checked it wasn't. Same here last night. So I looked into it, and it turns out the trending is purely related to you, the pages you like and you follow. Which makes sense now why it wasn't trending for me. You must follow a lot more boxing related pages/people than me.


oh damn, I was wondering if that was the case. That's why I was checking other websites to make sure, but didn't get any real confirmation. I knew something was up when damn Carl Frampton was trending :lol:


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He looked extremely average IMO. Still flat footed, not much creativity setting up his shots, wide punches. I thought he was edging most of the rounds but Paulie put forth so little and yet Danny was almost out of ideas.


Just managed to catch up on the rounds I missed, and yes, you're right - he was very average. Malignaggi practically admitted he turned up to lose, and it's that which in my opinion secured the stoppage win for him. No point Malignaggi taking punches for no good reason. The wide punches you mention were being seen from a mile off. So many of them hit thin air.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

He looked awful, the card was awful, just a bad night in boxing. Haymon's really not doing well, I appreciate what he's trying to do but he's failing at it, so far PBC has been a disappointment after a relatively good start.

I mean, you're trying to push off a new platform, in what world would you think that Malignaggi-Garcia and Jacobs-Mora would make for great fights. You need to take some risks and thus you'll have to put these guys in great fights.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> He should go by Danny "SOH" Garcia. For those who didnt cant that SOH stands for Son of Herrera.


:happy

I stil prefer Danny "Gift" Garcia, (especially after last night's bullshit TKO) but "SOH" works just fine.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> He looked awful, the card was awful, just a bad night in boxing. Haymon's really not doing well, I appreciate what he's trying to do but he's failing at it, so far PBC has been a disappointment after a relatively good start.
> 
> I mean, you're trying to push off a new platform, in what world would you think that Malignaggi-Garcia and Jacobs-Mora would make for great fights. You need to take some risks and thus you'll have to put these guys in great fights.


wah, Jacobs vs Mora was the shit as long as it lasted


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Jacobs-Mora was good while it lasted but the ending was very disappointing. Colon didn't impress me, and I don't think a guy who's undefeated with 14 fights should be fighting a guy who's 0-3-1, Finney was just cannon fodder. Malignaggi-Garcia went as expected, nothing particularly intriguing.


----------

